# analisis BJT con PSPICE



## vodka88 (Abr 29, 2007)

Buenas , queria saber cuales son los codigos u opciones del Pspice  para poder ver las curvas I-V  y calcular  el modelo de pequeña señal de los transistores BJT  

gracias


----------



## El nombre (May 1, 2007)

Si no recuerdo mal se coloca una fuente de intensidad entre base y emisor y una de tensión entre colector y emisor. En simulación le dices que vaya a umentando la intensidad y la tensión.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (May 6, 2007)

En el archivo adjunto se encuentra una explicación de como obtener la gráfica característica de un transistor.
Espero sea de ayuda.
Saludos


----------

